# Art made from cheese



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

MMMMMM the cheesiest!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...aufmann-carves-cheesy-art-out-of-cheddar.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cow art from cow's milk - how appropriate


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Mmmm that looks delicious! I love cheese...


----------

